

Sam Altman (Loopt) is talking right now at WWDC - plusbryan

Congrats Sam and team!
======
RyanGWU82
Saw that on Engadget. He's giving a demo during the Steve Jobs keynote. Very,
very cool.

------
plusbryan
Sam: "Loopt will be FREE on the iPhone!" by the way, reliable live audio
stream at: <http://www.ustream.tv/>

------
maxklein
What's so cool about Sam Altman, and what does PG like so much about him?
That's the real trick to learn - how to be so people friendly that people with
money fall in love with you. Think about it - pg sends his essay to the 21
year old Sam Altman to be corrected. What's so great about that boy?

~~~
maxklein
To answer my own question, look here:
[http://tusb.stanford.edu/2007/05/sam_altman_founder_of_loopt...](http://tusb.stanford.edu/2007/05/sam_altman_founder_of_loopt.html)

Sam comes across as intelligent and trustworthy. Compare him to the facebook
guy, who comes across as very nerdy. Or to Matt Maroon, who comes across as
arrogant. Sam looks like he gets girls, which frankly, is the best quality a
person looking for startup money can have.

So I answer my own question - I now see what's cool about Sam Altman.

~~~
startupobsessed
I don't actually think he gets that many _girls_...

------
jl
Congrats Sam and Loopt - I am bursting with excitement!

~~~
dpapathanasiou
_I am bursting with excitement!_

Don't take this the wrong way, but for whatever reason, I immediately thought
of Monty Python's " _My nipples explode with delight_ " sketch
(<http://youtube.com/watch?v=04S03wDrtSo>).

------
johns
I'm assuming this confirms GPS is a go for iPhone2.

~~~
cstejerean
would loopt need more than the current location support of the iPhone?

~~~
j2d2
Current location support says I'm somewhere in manhattan, west brooklyn or
east jersey when I'm in midtown. I don't think it's accurate enough to be
useful.

------
tlrobinson
<http://s3.media.macrumorslive.com/p/f1213033038.jpg>

------
sama
thanks everyone!

------
gustaf
Congrats to Sam and Loopt from Heysan! This is great news! Is Loopt going to
be free cross-platform from now on?

